Ask HN: Why has HN not bothered about updating its UX? - escapist16
======
robocat
Nitpick: I think you update a UI. You would improve a UX. Try reading the
words out in full. Also UX is a terribly misunderstood term from what I have
seen - I would tend to clarify meaning using different words.

~~~
escapist16
Nitpicking noted! New thing learnt. Thanks. The HN user interface has been the
same as long as I remember and there certainly are a few user experience
related things that can be improved.Was just wondering why and how has HN
resisted the temptation.

------
m-p-3
The only thing I'd like to see is a dark theme that follow the system
settings. Other than that HN is perfect and loads blazingly fast.

------
krapp
They do update it from time to time. The biggest recent updates I can think of
were thread folding and an improvement to mobile styles. Recently there was a
thread about adding a dark style, and the mods said they were considering it.

They're just conservative about changing things, and at this point, the look
of the site has more or less become part of its brand.

------
thanatos519
Because it is already perfect!

------
LandR
As far as I can see, there is nothing wrong with its UX.

It works, you can upvote / downvote. It's simple, doesn't need tonnes of JS to
run. It's fast.

What do you think needs updating?

The only possible thing I would think about changing is favouriting a post.
It's not obvious to me that you click the the x minutes ago part to get to a
screen where you can favourite.

~~~
escapist16
It is true that it is simple and gets the job done. I was wondering if it
would be better with a more Product Hunt like experience.Also the search is at
the very bottom, too me some time to locate it. Also , getting to a user's
submissions take multiple clicks. There is a lot of real estate on the user
profile that could have been used.

~~~
enonevets
I highly prefer the way HN is now over PH. If they made those changes, it'd be
worse in my personal opinion, not better.

